# snoe shoes.



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

so far i have killed the first three rabbits molly has ever ran. 
the last one she ran for 45 minuets and brought the rabbit around 4 times before i killed it. cant ask for a better little dog never miss's a breath. she makes a few losses because she is so fast but once the snow gets deep i think she will be hard to beat.


----------



## huston961 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice work I run whitetails all the time I'm gonna try some snowshoe hunting for the first time for me and my pup. Looks like you got a good dog there and keep racking up them snowshoes.


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

Very cool. Hoping we get and inch or two more downstate so we can get running. I love fresh snow and listening to the hounds go.


----------



## TallPaul (Jan 12, 2007)

huston961 said:


> Nice work I run whitetails all the time I'm gonna try some snowshoe hunting for the first time for me and my pup. Looks like you got a good dog there and keep racking up them snowshoes.


thinking you run cottontails,  unless you're from the Carolinas


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

TJ
Thanks for posting, I no longer have beagles as the new economy has me out of town alot, mostly all winter. Going to Cal. Monday, no I am not bragging, like it here better. Molly is a fine looking hound. It's nice just seeing pictures when you don't have hounds anymore. Is she a large-pack bred dog? It doesn't matter, just trying to keep up. Thanks again for the pics


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

fisheater said:


> TJ
> Thanks for posting, I no longer have beagles as the new economy has me out of town alot, mostly all winter. Going to Cal. Monday, no I am not bragging, like it here better. Molly is a fine looking hound. It's nice just seeing pictures when you don't have hounds anymore. Is she a large-pack bred dog? It doesn't matter, just trying to keep up. Thanks again for the pics


haven't hunted her with any other dogs yet. no one in may area has any beagls to run with her. hope to get anouther pup in the next year.
some pics from yesterday.


----------



## jaywkr (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice looking hound. I'm going to try and get mine on some hares again someday.


----------



## huston961 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm from michigan i run cottintails I'm not sure what that meant but yes I run cottintails all the time


----------



## packmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice looking Hound.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

*TJ,

They don't look too shot up, 3 and 1/2 inch threes and all!:lol:

Great Pictures!*

Fred


----------



## TallPaul (Jan 12, 2007)

huston961 said:


> Nice work I run *whitetails* all the time I'm gonna try some snowshoe hunting for the first time for me and my pup. Looks like you got a good dog there and keep racking up them snowshoes.





huston961 said:


> I'm from michigan i run cottintails I'm not sure what that meant but yes I run cottintails all the time


You posted that you ran whitetails, sorry, thought it was a little amusing, I try to keep my dogs from running deer. Honest slip. *Cottontails* can be a lot more fun, especially when you hit a spot loaded with them, and hunting with friends. Good luck this winter


TJ
Nice looking hound who did you get her from? She looks like some breeding from this area. Been thinking of getting out myself, Hope we don't get a lot of snow with this storm.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

TJ don't be in a hurry to run with other dogs, they learn bad habits faster than good ones. You can bet that that hound that only takes a deer every now and then will take one with your hound. I will admit that running is more fun with two. She sure is pretty


----------



## huston961 (Apr 21, 2010)

TallPaul said:


> You posted that you ran whitetails, sorry, thought it was a little amusing, I try to keep my dogs from running deer. Honest slip. *Cottontails* can be a lot more fun, especially when you hit a spot loaded with them, and hunting with friends. Good luck this winter
> 
> 
> TJ
> Nice looking hound who did you get her from? She looks like some breeding from this area. Been thinking of getting out myself, Hope we don't get a lot of snow with this storm.


Yeah I seen that sorry typo my fault I was kinda confused till I read my post back ooops sorry lmao


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Nice! Going to chase the snowshoes this weekend. Been filling the freezer with cottontails and these guys. The Brittany just flushes them for me while the GSP will point, flush and circle them just like a hound all while being vocal....pretty neat to see.


----------



## Stiny357 (Nov 8, 2009)

Rugergundog said:


> Nice! Going to chase the snowshoes this weekend. Been filling the freezer with cottontails and these guys. The Brittany just flushes them for me while the GSP will point, flush and circle them just like a hound all while being vocal....pretty neat to see.


Thats cool, I have my lab burrow into the brush piles and kick them up for me, she does a good job, she did get to chase a couple and they circled around perfectly.


----------

